# Critique my Draft/TB Cross please?



## catabear (Sep 15, 2013)

This is Philippe. He is 2 years old and 15.1 hh right now. I've had him for over a year now. Dad is a Spotted Draft Horse, mom is a Thoroughbred & Belgian cross. (Or so I was told) 

Not sure what I'm going to do with him, he has a fabulous trot but he's pretty lazy. I'd like to do dressage and some low jumping but he may end up being a casual show/trail horse, depending on what he likes better. I am waiting another year before I sit on him.

What do you think about his conformation? Thank you in advance. 

Last Fall:



















This Spring:










This Summer:


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Quite gangly looking still with lots of growing left to do.

Pretty good shoulder with high point of shoulder, neck length tough to assess since it is turned, but appears to tie in decent. Short backed, but also short hipped with quite a steep croup. Hind leg angulation appears correct. I am not sure what I am seeing, but something looks odd about the right front pastern in all three profile shots, but I am having a hard time putting my finger on what I am seeing there (almost like she is leaning back and not fully baring weight on it). She is slightly back at the knee. I think this is going to be a late bloomer (no surprise being 3/4 draft) and will look like a different horse in another two years.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he is all legs. I think he's a bit in a awkward stage. but, I bet he'll look much better in 6 months .


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is a cute thing.. He still has a lot of growing to do. He is almost the same color of my belgian x mare , her photo is on my page on my horses. My draft crosses grew up to age 6-7 . 
he could get up to almost 17 hands. And then they started to really fill out. 
at age 2-3 my crosses got fairly ugg , and then caught up with themselves, so dont get upset if he does the growth thing still. they mature a little slower , physically and mentally. (or at least mine did )


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

What a cutie! I'd love to see him in a couple years when he grows into those legs.

I can't see anything serious that would prevent him from doing what you've said, except maybe his laziness! I do see something off in the right fore like Tryst mentioned, but I'm inclined towards him standing a bit funky.

But OMG, that photo of him facing away from the camera.... I want that butt!


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

his front pasterns are a bit long as well


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The weaker front pasterns are the first thing I noticed.

I think he's a cute guy and noticed all the same things as Tryst. I don't see anything that would prevent him from doing decently at lower levels of dressage. Of course, with his drafty build, he'll struggle with collection so he likely wouldn't make it to the higher levels, but that's no reason to not enjoy competing.

As for the laziness, that can be minimized through training. I have a Belgian x QH who is just about the laziest horse I've ever handled. BUT, with extensive work, I've managed to make him almost as soft and responsive as any light horse I've ridden.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

He is in a very akward stage But I see alot of good things and I see some not so great things that wont change regardless of age and some that will. I can put him on a grid and let you know what I see, however due to his age and akwardness it wont be finale. Structuraly he will finish out at about 5ish but will gain muscle mass and complete maturation of the back up to another year and a half. I can tell you this he will be short strided. (short shoulder and this will not change) His rear end is designed for pulling more than jumping. (steep croup and short muscle mass attchements.) Actually the angle of the croup reminds me of the way a Percheron's croup is built. He is short in the loins (lumbar region) and this will hinder his ability to flex and really reach underhimself with his haunches, he will be limited.
He is pretty striaght in the front legs that are set well beneath him. Has a little long length in humerus but its not set that bad. The angle of his shoulder isnt bad either. I can get a measurement of it if put on a grid. This wont change as he matures. His neck is a little thin and striaght and lacks definition....this will change a LITTLE. He appears to be rather level in build with a hint of a downward slope. (dont let the higher croup fool you, its an illusion. The measure of levelness is taken from just infront of the point of hip (or the sacral lumber joint, so this will vary a little between horses) to the junction of the sixth and 7nth cervical vert (the widest part of the neck). Hopefully as he matures this will level out even more. Good Dressage horses have an uphill build and croups that are lower than the withers and ufortunatly for your horse not so steep (Dressage horses alsmot lean towards more level (not flat) croups for larger and longer muscle groups and attchment. Good trail riding horses have a level build, the more downward slope from level the heavier the front carriage and the more effort to lighten it esp when ridden. 
His back legs do appear pretty straight also with adequate sized hocks. These can change in size as he gets older (get larger). I like big, well set hocks on horses esp those with lots of bone. The range of motion will be limited.
Do you have a nice conformational shot of recent? Like in picture number two. I can use that picture in my grid but with a more recent pic taken like the number two photo it would be more accurate. I say he will mature out OK.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Read this for informatlion on skeletal maturation of horses. Its by Dr. Deb Bennett


An Article on Starting Young Horses


----------

